
How Hacker News ranking algorithm works - lx
https://medium.com/hacking-and-gonzo/how-hacker-news-ranking-algorithm-works-1d9b0cf2c08d
======
gus_massa
This article was published originally in October 2010. (Original HN
discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1781013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1781013)
(311 points, 1929 days ago, 76 comments))

A previous similar article was written by kens in June 2009: "Inside the
news.yc ranking formula" [http://www.righto.com/2009/06/how-does-newsyc-
ranking-work.h...](http://www.righto.com/2009/06/how-does-newsyc-ranking-
work.html) (I can't find the HN discussion.)

I think it's more relevant to see another article of kens that tries to
reconstruct a more recent version of the algorithm, from November 2013: "How
Hacker News ranking really works: scoring, controversy, and penalties" How
Hacker News ranking really works: scoring, controversy, and penalties (HN
discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6799854](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6799854)
(920 points, 788 days ago, 190 comments))

But take all these articles as an approximation, because the current algorithm
probably have more tweaks.

